# Welsh Kennel Club..........



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Who's goin??

We are there all 3 days i got Shocka (welsh terrier) and a few border collies


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not going because I'm useless and forgot to enter! 

Jayjay's brother Neo is going though!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

were not but good luck lots of wins


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not going because I'm useless and forgot to enter!
> 
> Jayjay's brother Neo is going though!


That was silly lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not going because I'm useless and forgot to enter!
> 
> Jayjay's brother Neo is going though!





TinyTashi said:


> That was silly lol


And I reminded him several times 

Me and Sarah are going with the bergies and Neo (plus Neo's owners!) on Saturday  ...... but Emma's spitting feathers because they've changed her shift at Pizza Hut from Sun to Sat and so she can't go


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I am going with Leoti also going up to the SKC the following weekend


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not going because I'm useless and forgot to enter!
> 
> Jayjay's brother Neo is going though!


I cant believe you forgot with all the talk going on here about you coming and camping  we were supposed to go up last Sunday but due to the bad weather will be moving up there tomorrow after the show in Newport


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> I cant believe you forgot with all the talk going on here about you coming and camping  we were supposed to go up last Sunday but due to the bad weather will be moving up there tomorrow after the show in Newport


are you camping tashi ?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> are you camping tashi ?


Yes but not on the showground we have booked into a little campsite near by as the ground is pretty wet and we have got onto a hardstanding with electric - I have a caravan pass for the showground but dont want to be pulled off the caravan is quite heavy and dont want it to sink !!!!!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> Yes but not on the showground we have booked into a little campsite near by as the ground is pretty wet and we have got onto a hardstanding with electric - I have a caravan pass for the showground but dont want to be pulled off the caravan is quite heavy and dont want it to sink !!!!!!


oh we are camping at fforest fields camp site


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> oh we are camping at fforest fields camp site


I was booked in there but the woman was so rude there last night when I spoke to her I cancelled and moved to the one just across the bridge from the showground all I wanted was a hardstanding - she told me if I didnt like it I could just get lost back to the show site


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

which one you going to then tashi is it cheaper lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> which one you going to then tashi is it cheaper lol


dont know if it cheaper it is the White House campsite

Home

you would have to ring though her e-mail is down it is within walking distance of both the town and the showground


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck to everyone entered! I missed the entries so I won't be there :-(


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

How did everyone do? Baggio and Calli both got 2nd in their class; Neo was thrown out in his breed class, but went on to get 5th out of 30-odd in the Purina Puppy stakes  (most of whom were a lot older than him!) and 4th in YKC stakes!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

well done

not such a good day for me sat with shocka but always another day 
but i won minor puppy dog in goldies and 4th in ykc stakes with mika and he also got a 3rd in minor puppy dog stakes


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Well done for your goldies and your stakes classes! Like we always say - you win some, you lose some!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive just got back from wales and the weathers worse heremy little lola won best bitch pup so i was happy lol ,i stayed at the heart of wales show fifteen pound for the weekend so after competing at wkc we spent the afternoon simulated coursing and flat racing and won some lovely trophys there ,i still cant believe i watched the welsh sheep shearing finals for my evening entertainmentstill the beer was good


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

well done !!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello all we are back early from a very wet wales , anyway we had a good day at the WKC we got a 1st in GB and a 3rd in PGB


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats everyone on your results  shame the weather wasn't very nice though. 
it was ok won friday while we were there but the ground was mucky, still my girl loves it that way 
she got a 2nd but it was only out of a class of 3


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Congrats everyone on your results  shame the weather wasn't very nice though.
> it was ok won friday while we were there but the ground was mucky, still my girl loves it that way
> she got a 2nd but it was only out of a class of 3


2nd place is great
you done very well im pround of you and your girlie


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks cavy  one day she might even behave herself


----------

